# Funny, funny, funny!



## SIGCrazie (May 9, 2007)

I thought I would share this with you guys. It made me "LOL", hope it does the same for you.
http://www.dontevenreply.com/view.php?post=84


----------



## dosborn (Apr 17, 2009)

Who knows if it was an actual email, but thanks for the laugh!


----------



## cougartex (Jan 2, 2010)

Thanks for sharing. :anim_lol:


----------



## trob_205 (Nov 26, 2009)

i thought i was going to open it up and see the funny guy off of boondock saints...funny tho


----------



## YFZsandrider (Feb 28, 2009)

I think I just peed my pants a little... thats hilarious!!

I liked the AR disguised as a tissue box!:smt082


----------



## zhurdan (Mar 21, 2008)

YFZsandrider said:


> I think I just peed my pants a little... thats hilarious!!
> 
> I liked the AR disguised as a tissue box!:smt082


I'm no sure what's more funny. The letter or that you think this is an AR. :mrgreen::smt082:smt023 Juuuust kidding


----------



## YFZsandrider (Feb 28, 2009)

zhurdan said:


> I'm no sure what's more funny. The letter or that you think this is an AR. :mrgreen::smt082:smt023 Juuuust kidding


:smt119:smt119

I must have looked at it a little too fast! Or maybe I saw a "black gun" and thought... AR

either way, its still funny :mrgreen:


----------



## fudo (Nov 11, 2009)

That's pretty funny:mrgreen:


----------



## terryger (Feb 1, 2010)

zhurdan said:


> I'm no sure what's more funny. The letter or that you think this is an AR. :mrgreen::smt082:smt023 Juuuust kidding


:smt046:smt046:smt046

i don't care who you are . that right there was funny:smt023


----------



## unpecador (May 9, 2008)

:anim_lol:


----------



## Freedom1911 (Oct 22, 2009)

First laugh of the day and it were good.
Thanks


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

I kind of like that 9mm cup:anim_lol::anim_lol::anim_lol::anim_lol:


----------



## rccola712 (Aug 26, 2008)

I think I just got some carry concealed ideas for when I finally get my license! :anim_lol:

I can see it now, "Man Rich, you're always carrying that same red cup or that 24 pack of sprite, why is that?" "Huh? What? Oh, that? I'm just really thirsty all of the time..."


----------



## falchunt (May 8, 2009)

*my sides hurt*

Lmfao:anim_lol:

I just wasted the better part of an hour laughing my butt off, there is a ton of good ones on that sight, I especially like "deer hunter"....rofl, classic


----------



## Brydawg (Mar 9, 2010)




----------



## cmaki413 (Feb 11, 2010)

That is awesome!!!!! I could see the glock party cup coming in handy quite frequently at parties. Or I could picture walking into someones bathroom and seeing the shotty kleenex box combo.


----------



## Rogelk (Jan 23, 2010)

That is funny!.....can't believe the guy got so T'd off, if it happened to me.... I would have been laughing just like I am now:anim_lol:


----------

